# College RP? (Male Seeking, SFW or NSFW)



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 23, 2018)

pretty self-descriptive 
DM me, or we could do it on Telegram or Twitter (profiles in siggie)


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey. I'm interested but what does DM mean?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hey. I'm interested but what does DM mean?


direct message* you can get me here, on telegram, or on twitter, whichever you prefer


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

sure im up for an rp


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> sure im up for an rp


YEET


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

YEET


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

NO! JJUST NO!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

no rp?? ;-;


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

No YEET!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

but your cool with rp?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Of course!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

i am


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey. Guess what.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

what?


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

It's time to have some fun with Uncle Samsonite


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

who?????


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Look him up.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

i am scared now


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Right! He's terrifying!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

*shivers*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Woah! You ok?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

reminds me of a nightmare when i was a pup *shivers*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh jeez! Sorry I shouldn't have told you about him!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 24, 2018)

my nightmares have been brought back *shivers* god is it bad


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh boy...now what do I do? *talking to self*


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

OH!  I got it! *starts building something*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 24, 2018)

umm ok


----------

